# Northern Zone?



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully all the snow melts off and the birds break up out of their winter flocks by Monday...

I'm not sure that I understand the reason for the one week delay to hunt Trumbull and Ashtabula counties.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think it’s because they may be a little behind with the breading season than the southern counties and are trying to keep the flocks sustainable.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I think it’s because they may be a little behind with the breading season than the southern counties and are trying to keep the flocks sustainable.


You are correct Strongpersuader many of the hunters and a few of the Conservation Clubs in Ashtabula County a Few years back went down to the open house at the Div. 3 Wildlife Office in Akron and put a proposal in to ask the state to get the one week later start for that reason . Just a side note , The Turkeys up here in Ashtabula county didn't just show up they were Stocked here along the Grand River by the persistence of the Late Jim Kelly the game warden we had up here and The state didn't think they would do well and wow did he prove them wrong .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hell yea he did. One of the top counties in the state. Shows how much the state knows compared to boots on the ground. And it’s right next door to PA... I agree with the decision, made sense. They should probably do the same with the northwest counties imo.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

If the week delay change was truly hunter led, then I’m glad to hear ODNR was listening. Several years back they did some stupid things in isolation and changed a bunch of the deer regs (example eliminating the extra deer gun season..:which is back again).


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I think it’s because they may be a little behind with the breading season than the southern counties and are trying to keep the flocks sustainable.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

He was a Great Game Warden that was for the good of the Wildlife that's for sure ! My uncle would always joke and say he would write his own mother a ticket and was by the book 100 percent .


----------

